# Cryptocoryne legroi



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone had it? I had it once, but then I sold it to my friend and have never more seen it somewhere. It was very beautiful: http://bp2.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/RdivxXBTdmI/AAAAAAAAAK4/_JMjLf6zhSs/s1600-h/2.jpg
If I can get one more time, how should it be cared? I had it growned submers in a high-light (and CO2) tank and it was no problem.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cryptocoryne walkeri is also known as Cryptocoryne legroi 
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html

it should be rather easy to grow them as any common crypt.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

ts168 said:


> Cryptocoryne walkeri is also known as Cryptocoryne legroi
> http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html
> 
> it should be rather easy to grow them as any common crypt.


OK  AquaFleur matbe have changed the name of Tropica's walkeri then, I thought it was a own species. But as AquaFleur also is selling Crypt. walkeri (and legroi as another spieces) I don't think it's the same


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

It probably should be _C. walkeri 'legroi'_ (similar to _C. walkeri 'lutea'_ which is also often sold incorrectly as C. lutea) now, just sold as a species vs variety as it should be.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Some forms were originally known as Crypt. legroi, but it and C. lutea have been incorporated into the species C. walkeri.
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html

__
https://flic.kr/p/1905576813

I have labeled mine Crypt. walkeri 'Legroi' just to keep things straight.

Ghazanfar and I got some from AquaFleur when we attended the ECS meeting last October. It's quite a striking plant.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

> Some forms were originally known as Crypt. legroi, but it and C. lutea have been incorporated into the species C. walkeri.


Right... it's not that "lutea" and "legroi" don't exist any more - they still do. They're just different forms of _C. walkeri_, that's all.

I have lutea. But I no longer have the "classic" walkeri I used to have pictured here:


----------

